# Schwinn Killer?



## balboa732 (Jan 5, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy a "Schwinn Killer" stencil or sticker?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, I have one.  Send me fifty bucks and you'll get yours.


----------



## Santee (Jan 11, 2011)

Was that a bicycle model? Never heard of it before!


----------



## Dope54 (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah id like to see one. maybe put one on my monark


----------



## chriscokid (Jan 18, 2011)

What (is) and does a Schwinn killer stencil sticker look like???


----------



## balboa732 (Feb 7, 2011)

schwinns are overrated


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 7, 2011)

???????????????


----------



## mantaray06 (Feb 8, 2011)

balboa732 said:


> schwinns are overrated




You may think so. Maybe you have a few dozen old phantoms, sting-rays, or mantarays that you would like to have hauled out of you yard. We can help, won't charge you a penny


----------



## Santee (Feb 15, 2011)

Schwinn Quality


----------

